# I can't open downloaded files -- HELP!



## tuckerrrr (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi, and thanks in advance for your help.

First, please note that this download problem does not seem to be browser-related. It happened both in Firefox and IE.

When I receive an attachment in an email and click to download it on FF, a FF download window opens up and I see the "progress" of the download happening. This is all normal. But when I click to open in (or try to right click to open off a menu) --- nothing happens. If I click save instead of open --- nothing saved where I've sent it.

Same as above if I click to download a PDF or exe file from a website. (With one strange exception: if I click on a link that instead of opening a pdf file directly, opens a new tab which then, with no further action from me, somehow "opens" a pdf, either in the tab, OR as a stand alone pdf --- appearing in the tray of open programs under the Adobe icon at the bottom of my screen --- which I then can save!)

On IE, the only difference is that once the dialogue box appears asking whether I'd like to save or open, and i click on one or the other, the dialogue box closes, but nothing has been opened or saved.

I run AVG anti-virus (free version), which is up to date, and reports no problems. I run a scan using their PC Analyser, which found some registry errors ---- which i could fix using their PC Tune-up..... except I can't open the download of its exe file!

I also run Zone Alarm's free fire wall product. I have run both these protections very successfully for about 20 months ---- with the only wrinkle coming very recently (since this download prob emerged): Zone Alarm wants me to download their new product, (a dialogue box appears saying that my version is out of date) ----- but, of course, I can't open or save the exe!

I'm not an advanced user ---- I would truly appreciate any advice this esteemed group can send my way.

Tucker


----------



## Raddy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

When using Firefox, the download dialog shows your file and it's progress. When it's done, if you double click on the listing, it will attempt to open or run the file. Have you tried that to see if it works?


----------



## tuckerrrr (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for your response!

This is definitely NOT the problem. See this paragraph from my note above "When I receive an attachment in an email and click to download it on FF, a FF download window opens up and I see the "progress" of the download happening. This is all normal. But when I click to open in (or try to right click to open off a menu) --- nothing happens. If I click save instead of open --- nothing saved where I've sent it."


----------



## Raddy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh sorry, misunderstood what you were saying. So to clarify, it doesn't work from the download window and when you go to the download folder, the file isn't there, correct?


----------



## tuckerrrr (Nov 16, 2011)

CORRECT


----------



## tuckerrrr (Nov 16, 2011)

ONE FURTHER WRINKLE: 

I *can* download word documents ---- but not photos, pdfs, and .exes!


----------



## tuckerrrr (Nov 16, 2011)

again, the problem is on both FF and IE, so I don't think it is a browser problem -----


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I am afraid AVG has passed it's use by date we no longer recommend it. I would uninstall and use MSE instead. For your problem go to start search and type cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select 'run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
assoc> c:\> 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter

Post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## tuckerrrr (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks, great, jenae. but would you mind telling me what the problem is i'm fixing?

tucker


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, if you want a resolution to your problem we have to work together, AVG has been causing a lot of problems lately and unlike you, we have Millions of computers under our control so we monitor these things, I would like to see your assoc so as to determine if it might be the problem, will do no harm. Up to you.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I should also mention that ZA is also not on our list of recommended products, I would recommend MSE and windows firewall.


----------



## tuckerrrr (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info and advice, Janae! This is what comes up when I take the steps you recommend:

.386=vxdfile
.3g2=QuickTime.3g2
.3gp=QuickTime.3gp
.3gp2=QuickTime.3gp2
.3gpp=QuickTime.3gpp
.7z=WinRAR
.aa=MSAudible
.AAC=QuickTime.aac
.ac3=QuickTime.ac3
.accda=Access.ACCDAExtension.12
.accdb=Access.Application.12
.accdc=Access.ACCDCFile.12
.accde=Access.ACCDEFile.12
.accdr=Access.ACCDRFile.12
.accdt=Access.ACCDTFile.12
.accdu=Access.WizardUserDataFile.12
.ace=WinRAR
.acl=ACLFile
.acrobatsecuritysettings=AcroExch.acrobatsecuritysettings
.ade=Access.ADEFile.12
.adn=Access.BlankProjectTemplate.12
.adp=Access.Project.12
.ADT=WMP11.AssocFile.ADTS
.ADTS=QuickTime.adts
.aif=QuickTime.aif
.aifc=QuickTime.aifc
.aiff=QuickTime.aiff
.amc=QuickTime.amc
.ani=anifile
.api=AcroExch.Plugin
.application=Application.Manifest
.appref-ms=Application.Reference
.arj=WinRAR
.asa=aspfile
.asf=WMP11.AssocFile.ASF
.asp=aspfile
.asx=WMP11.AssocFile.ASX
.au=WMP11.AssocFile.AU
.avi=WMP11.AssocFile.AVI
.aw=AWFile
.bat=batfile
.bau=soffice.StarConfigFile.6
.blg=Diagnostic.Perfmon.Document
.bmp=Paint.Picture
.btwsendto=CLSID\{3101107B-8F15-48C6-9820-498A28374771}
.bz=WinRAR
.bz2=WinRAR
.c2r=MediaCenter.C2R
.cab=WinRAR
.caf=QuickTime.caf
.camp=campfile
.cat=CATFile
.cda=WMP11.AssocFile.CDA
.cdda=QuickTime.cdda
.cdmp=cdmpfile
.cdx=aspfile
.cer=CERFile
.ChessTitansSave-ms=MicrosoftChessTitansSaveFile
.chk=chkfile
.chm=chm.file
.cmd=cmdfile
.com=comfile
.ComfyCakesSave-ms=MicrosoftComfyCakesSaveFile
.compositefont=Windows.CompositeFont
.contact=contact_wab_auto_file
.cpl=cplfile
.crd=Microsoft.InformationCard
.crds=Microsoft.WindowsCardSpaceBackup
.crl=CRLFile
.crt=CERFile
.crtx=CRTXFile
.css=CSSfile
.csv=Excel.CSV
.cur=curfile
.db=dbfile
.der=CERFile
.desklink=CLSID\{9E56BE61-C50F-11CF-9A2C-00A0C90A90CE}
.det=Outlook.File.det
.diagcab=Diagnostic.Cabinet
.diagcfg=Diagnostic.Config
.diagpkg=Diagnostic.Document
.dib=Paint.Picture
.dic=txtfile
.dif=QuickTime.dif
.dll=dllfile
.doc=Word.Document.8
.dochtml=wordhtmlfile
.docm=Word.DocumentMacroEnabled.12
.docmhtml=wordmhtmlfile
.docx=Word.Document.12
.docxml=wordxmlfile
.dot=Word.Template.8
.dothtml=wordhtmltemplate
.dotm=Word.TemplateMacroEnabled.12
.dotx=Word.Template.12
.dqy=dqyfile
.drv=drvfile
.dsn=MSDASQL
.dv=QuickTime.dv
.DVR=MediaCenter.DVR
.DVR-MS=MediaCenter.DVR-MS
.dwfx=Windows.XPSReachViewer
.easmx=Windows.XPSReachViewer
.ebo=eBookEBO
.edrwx=Windows.XPSReachViewer
.elm=ELMFile
.emf=emffile
.EMPTYBINARYREGISTRY=OneNote
.epf=EPFFile
.eprtx=Windows.XPSReachViewer
.evt=evtfile
.evtx=evtxfile
.exc=txtfile
.exe=exefile
.fad=FADFile
.fdf=AcroExch.FDFDoc
.fdm=FDMFile
.flb=FM70FLB
.fls=MSAudible
.fmf=FM70FMF
.fmx=FM70FMX
.fon=fonfile
.fp7=FM70DB
.fpsl=FMFPSL
.FreeCellSave-ms=MicrosoftFreeCellSaveFile
.fth=FM70FTH
.gadget=Windows.gadget
.gcsx=GCSXFile
.gfs=GrooveStub
.gif=giffile
.glk=GrooveLinkFile
.glox=GLOXFile
.gmmp=gmmpfile
.gqsx=GQSXFile
.gra=MSGraph.Chart.8
.group=group_wab_auto_file
.grp=MSProgramGroup
.grv=GrooveFile
.gsa=GrooveSpaceArchive
.gsm=QuickTime.gsm
.gta=GrooveToolArchive
.gz=WinRAR
.H1C=h1cfile
.H1D=h1dfile
.H1F=h1ffile
.H1H=h1hfile
.H1K=h1kfile
.H1Q=h1qfile
.H1S=h1sfile
.H1T=h1tfile
.H1V=h1vfile
.H1W=h1wfile
.HeartsSave-ms=MicrosoftHeartsSaveFile
.hlp=hlpfile
.hol=Outlook.File.hol
.hta=htafile
.htm=htmlfile
.html=htmlfile
.hxa=MSHelp.hxa.2.5
.hxc=MSHelp.hxc.2.5
.hxd=MSHelp.hxd.2.5
.hxe=MSHelp.hxe.2.5
.hxf=MSHelp.hxf.2.5
.hxh=MSHelp.hxh.2.5
.hxi=MSHelp.hxi.2.5
.hxk=MSHelp.hxk.2.5
.hxq=MSHelp.hxq.2.5
.hxr=MSHelp.hxr.2.5
.hxs=MSHelp.hxs.2.5
.hxt=MSHelp.hxt.2.5
.hxv=MSHelp.hxv.2.5
.hxw=MSHelp.hxa.2.5
.ibc=Outlook.File.ibc
.icc=icmfile
.icl=IconLibraryFile
.icm=icmfile
.ico=icofile
.ics=Outlook.File.ics
.img=Windows.IsoFile
.inf=inffile
.infopathxml=InfoPath.Document.2
.ini=inifile
.iqy=iqyfile
.iso=Windows.IsoFile
.jar=jarfile
.jfif=pjpegfile
.jnlp=JNLPFile
.jnt=jntfile
.Job=JobObject
.jod=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0
.jpe=jpegfile
.jpeg=jpegfile
.jpg=jpegfile
.js=JSFile
.JSE=JSEFile
.jtp=jtpfile
.jtx=Windows.XPSReachViewer
.label=Label
.laccdb=Access.LockFile.12
.ldb=Access.LockFile.12
.lex=LEXFile
.lha=WinRAR
.library-ms=LibraryFolder
.lit=eBook
.lnk=lnkfile
.log=txtfile
.lzh=WinRAR
.m1v=WMP11.AssocFile.MPEG
.M2T=WMP11.AssocFile.M2TS
.M2TS=WMP11.AssocFile.M2TS
.M2V=WMP11.AssocFile.MPEG
.m3u=WMP11.AssocFile.m3u
.m4a=QuickTime.m4a
.m4b=QuickTime.m4b
.m4p=QuickTime.m4p
.m4v=QuickTime.m4v
.mac=QuickTime.mac
.mad=Access.Shortcut.Module.1
.maf=Access.Shortcut.Form.1
.mag=Access.Shortcut.Diagram.1
.MahjongTitansSave-ms=MicrosoftMahjongTitansSaveFile
.mam=Access.Shortcut.Macro.1
.mapimail=CLSID\{9E56BE60-C50F-11CF-9A2C-00A0C90A90CE}
.maq=Access.Shortcut.Query.1
.mar=Access.Shortcut.Report.1
.mas=Access.Shortcut.StoredProcedure.1
.mat=Access.Shortcut.Table.1
.mau=Access.Shortcut.Function.1
.mav=Access.Shortcut.View.1
.maw=Access.Shortcut.DataAccessPage.1
.mcl=MediaCenter.MCL
.mda=Access.Extension.12
.mdb=Access.MDBFile
.mdbhtml=accesshtmlfile
.mde=Access.MDEFile.12
.mdn=Access.BlankDatabaseTemplate.12
.mdt=Access.WizardDataFile.12
.mdw=Access.Workgroup.12
.mfp=MacromediaFlashPaper.MacromediaFlashPaper
.mgc=MediaCatalogMGC
.mht=mhtmlfile
.mhtml=mhtmlfile
.mid=WMP11.AssocFile.MIDI
.midi=WMP11.AssocFile.MIDI
.mig=migfile
.MinesweeperSave-ms=MicrosoftMinesweeperSaveFile
.mlc=LpkSetup.1
.mml=MediaCatalogMML
.mmw=MediaCatalogMMW
.MOD=WMP11.AssocFile.MPEG
.mov=QuickTime.mov
.mp2=WMP11.AssocFile.MP3
.mp2v=WMP11.AssocFile.MPEG
.mp3=WMP11.AssocFile.MP3
.mp4=QuickTime.mp4
.mp4v=WMP11.AssocFile.MP4
.mpa=WMP11.AssocFile.MPEG
.mpe=WMP11.AssocFile.MPEG
.mpeg=WMP11.AssocFile.MPEG
.mpf=MediaPackageFile
.mpg=WMP11.AssocFile.MPEG
.mpr=FM70Dictionary
.mpv2=WMP11.AssocFile.MPEG
.mqv=QuickTime.mqv
.msc=MSCFile
.msdvd=Windows.DVD.Maker
.msg=Outlook.File.msg
.msi=Msi.Package
.msp=Msi.Patch
.msrcincident=RemoteAssistance.1
.msstyles=msstylesfile
.msu=Microsoft.System.Update.1
.MTS=WMP11.AssocFile.M2TS
.mydocs=CLSID\{ECF03A32-103D-11d2-854D-006008059367}
.nfo=MSInfoFile
.nick=NICKFile
.nk2=NICKFile
.ocx=ocxfile
.odb=opendocument.DatabaseDocument.1
.odc=odcfile
.odccubefile=odccubefile
.odcdatabasefile=odcdatabasefile
.odcnewfile=odcnewfile
.odctablefile=odctablefile
.odf=opendocument.MathDocument.1
.odg=opendocument.DrawDocument.1
.odm=opendocument.WriterGlobalDocument.1
.odp=opendocument.ImpressDocument.1
.ods=opendocument.CalcDocument.1
.odt=opendocument.WriterDocument.1
.ofs=Outlook.File.ofs
.oft=Outlook.Template
.ols=OfficeListShortcut
.one=OneNote.Section.1
.onepkg=OneNote.Package
.onetoc=OneNote.TableOfContents
.onetoc2=OneNote.TableOfContents.12
.opc=OPCFile
.oqy=oqyfile
.osdx=opensearchdescription
.ost=OSTFile
.otf=otffile
.otg=opendocument.DrawTemplate.1
.oth=opendocument.WriterWebTemplate.1
.otm=OTMFile
.otp=opendocument.ImpressTemplate.1
.ots=opendocument.CalcTemplate.1
.ott=opendocument.WriterTemplate.1
.oxt=office.Extension.1
.p10=P10File
.p12=PFXFile
.p7b=SPCFile
.p7c=certificate_wab_auto_file
.p7m=P7MFile
.p7r=P7RFile
.p7s=P7SFile
.pab=PABFile
.pbk=pbkfile
.pcb=PCBFile
.pct=QuickTime.pct
.pdf=AcroExch.Document
.pdfxml=AcroExch.pdfxml
.pdx=PDXFileType
.perfmoncfg=Diagnostic.Perfmon.Config
.pfm=pfmfile
.pfx=PFXFile
.pic=QuickTime.pic
.pict=QuickTime.pict
.pif=piffile
.pip=PIPFile
.pko=PKOFile
.plist=QuickTimePreferences
.pnf=pnffile
.png=pngfile
.pnt=QuickTime.pnt
.pntg=QuickTime.pntg
.pot=PowerPoint.Template.8
.pothtml=powerpointhtmltemplate
.potm=PowerPoint.TemplateMacroEnabled.12
.potx=PowerPoint.Template.12
.ppa=PowerPoint.Addin.8
.ppam=PowerPoint.Addin.12
.pps=PowerPoint.SlideShow.8
.ppsm=PowerPoint.SlideShowMacroEnabled.12
.ppsx=PowerPoint.SlideShow.12
.ppt=PowerPoint.Show.8
.ppthtml=powerpointhtmlfile
.pptm=PowerPoint.ShowMacroEnabled.12
.pptmhtml=powerpointmhtmlfile
.pptx=PowerPoint.Show.12
.pptxml=powerpointxmlfile
.prf=prffile
.ps1=Microsoft.PowerShellScript.1
.ps1xml=Microsoft.PowerShellXMLData.1
.psc1=Microsoft.PowerShellConsole.1
.psd1=Microsoft.PowerShellData.1
.psm1=Microsoft.PowerShellModule.1
.pst=PSTFile
.pub=Publisher.Document.12
.pubhtml=publisherhtmlfile
.pubmhtml=publishermhtmlfile
.PurblePairsSave-ms=MicrosoftPurblePairsSaveFile
.PurbleShopSave-ms=MicrosoftPurbleShopSaveFile
.pwz=PowerPoint.Wizard.8
.qds=SavedDsQuery
.qht=QuickTime.qht
.qhtm=QuickTime.qhtm
.qpa=QuickTimePlayerAddition
.qt=QuickTime.qt
.qti=QuickTime.qti
.qtif=QuickTime.qtif
.qtl=QuickTime.qtl
.qtp=QuickTimePreferences
.qtr=QuickTimeResources
.qts=QuickTimeSystem
.qtx=QuickTimeExtension
.r00=WinRAR
.r01=WinRAR
.r02=WinRAR
.r03=WinRAR
.r04=WinRAR
.r05=WinRAR
.r06=WinRAR
.r07=WinRAR
.r08=WinRAR
.r09=WinRAR
.r10=WinRAR
.r11=WinRAR
.r12=WinRAR
.r13=WinRAR
.r14=WinRAR
.r15=WinRAR
.r16=WinRAR
.r17=WinRAR
.r18=WinRAR
.r19=WinRAR
.r20=WinRAR
.r21=WinRAR
.r22=WinRAR
.r23=WinRAR
.r24=WinRAR
.r25=WinRAR
.r26=WinRAR
.r27=WinRAR
.r28=WinRAR
.r29=WinRAR
.rar=WinRAR
.rat=ratfile
.RDP=RDP.File
.reg=regfile
.rels=xmlfile
.resmoncfg=Diagnostic.Resmon.Config
.rev=WinRAR.REV
.rle=rlefile
.rll=dllfile
.rmi=WMP11.AssocFile.MIDI
.rqy=rqyfile
.rtf=Word.RTF.8
.rwz=RWZFile
.scf=SHCmdFile
.scp=txtfile
.scr=scrfile
.sct=scriptletfile
.sd2=QuickTime.sd2
.sda=soffice.StarDrawDocument.5
.sdc=soffice.StarCalcDocument.5
.sdd=soffice.StarImpressDocument.5
.sdg=soffice.StarConfigFile.6
.sdp=QuickTime.sdp
.sds=soffice.StarChartDocument.5
.sdv=soffice.StarConfigFile.6
.sdw=soffice.StarWriterDocument.5
.search-ms=SearchFolder
.searchConnector-ms=SearchConnectorFolder
.secstore=AcroExch.SecStore
.sfcache=RDBFileProperties.1
.sgl=soffice.StarWriterGlobalDocument.5
.shtml=shtmlfile
.skype=Skype.Content
.sldm=PowerPoint.SlideMacroEnabled.12
.sldx=PowerPoint.Slide.12
.slk=Excel.SLK
.sln=VisualStudio.Launcher.sln
.slupkg-ms=MSSppPackageFile
.smf=soffice.StarMathDocument.5
.snd=WMP11.AssocFile.AU
.sob=soffice.StarConfigFile.6
.soc=soffice.StarConfigFile.6
.sod=soffice.StarConfigFile.6
.soe=soffice.StarConfigFile.6
.sog=soffice.StarConfigFile.6
.soh=soffice.StarConfigFile.6
.SolitaireSave-ms=MicrosoftSolitaireSaveFile
.spc=SPCFile
.SpiderSolitaireSave-ms=MicrosoftSpiderSolitaireSaveFile
.spl=ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash
.sst=CertificateStoreFile
.stc=soffice.StarCalcTemplate.6
.std=soffice.StarDrawTemplate.6
.sti=soffice.StarImpressTemplate.6
.stl=STLFile
.stw=soffice.StarWriterTemplate.6
.suo=VisualStudio.Launcher.suo
.swf=ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash
.sxc=soffice.StarCalcDocument.6
.sxd=soffice.StarDrawDocument.6
.sxg=soffice.StarWriterGlobalDocument.6
.sxi=soffice.StarImpressDocument.6
.sxm=soffice.StarMathDocument.6
.sxw=soffice.StarWriterDocument.6
.sys=sysfile
.tar=WinRAR
.taz=WinRAR
.tbz=WinRAR
.tbz2=WinRAR
.tgz=WinRAR
.theme=themefile
.themepack=themepackfile
.thm=soffice.StarConfigFile.6
.thmx=OfficeTheme.12
.tif=TIFImage.Document
.tiff=TIFImage.Document
.TS=WMP11.AssocFile.TTS
.ttc=ttcfile
.ttf=ttffile
.TTS=WMP11.AssocFile.TTS
.txt=txtfile
.UDL=MSDASC
.upr=FM70Dictionary
.URL=InternetShortcut
.uu=WinRAR
.uue=WinRAR
.uxdc=UXDCFILE
.VBE=VBEFile
.vbs=VBSFile
.vcf=Outlook.File.vcf
.vcg=GrooveVCard
.vcs=Outlook.File.vcs
.vdx=VisioViewer.Viewer
.vor=soffice.StarOfficeTemplate.5
.vrml=Cortona.Client
.vscontent=VisualStudio.ContentInstaller.vscontent
.vsd=VisioViewer.Viewer
.vsi=VisualStudio.ContentInstaller.vsi
.vss=VisioViewer.Viewer
.vst=VisioViewer.Viewer
.vsx=VisioViewer.Viewer
.vtx=VisioViewer.Viewer
.vxd=vxdfile
.wab=wab_auto_file
.wav=WMP11.AssocFile.WAV
.wax=WMP11.AssocFile.WAX
.wbcat=wbcatfile
.wbk=Word.Backup.8
.wcx=wcxfile
.wdp=wdpfile
.webpnp=webpnpFile
.wiz=Word.Wizard.8
.wizhtml=accessthmltemplate
.wll=Word.Addin.8
.wm=WMP11.AssocFile.ASF
.wma=WMP11.AssocFile.WMA
.WMD=WMP11.AssocFile.WMD
.wmdb=WMP.WMDBFile
.wmf=wmffile
.WMS=WMP11.AssocFile.WMS
.wmv=WMP11.AssocFile.WMV
.wmx=WMP11.AssocFile.ASX
.wmz=WMP11.AssocFile.WMZ
.wpl=WMP11.AssocFile.WPL
.wrl=Cortona.Client
.wrz=Cortona.Client
.wsc=scriptletfile
.WSF=WSFFile
.WSH=WSHFile
.WTV=MediaCenter.WTVFile
.wtx=txtfile
.wvx=WMP11.AssocFile.WVX
.xaml=Windows.XamlDocument
.xba=soffice.StarConfigFile.6
.xbap=Windows.Xbap
.xcs=soffice.StarConfigFile.6
.xcu=soffice.StarConfigFile.6
.xdl=soffice.StarConfigFile.6
.xdp=AcroExch.XDPDoc
.xevgenxml=XEV.GenericApp
.xfdf=AcroExch.XFDFDoc
.xht=xhtfile
.xhtml=xhtmlfile
.xla=Excel.Addin
.xlam=Excel.AddInMacroEnabled
.xlk=Excel.Backup
.xll=Excel.XLL
.xlm=Excel.Macrosheet
.xls=Excel.Sheet.8
.xlsb=Excel.SheetBinaryMacroEnabled.12
.xlshtml=Excelhtmlfile
.xlsm=Excel.SheetMacroEnabled.12
.xlsmhtml=excelmhtmlfile
.xlsx=Excel.Sheet.12
.xlt=Excel.Template.8
.xlthtml=Excelhtmltemplate
.xltm=Excel.TemplateMacroEnabled
.xltx=Excel.Template
.xlw=Excel.Workspace
.xlxml=Excelxmlss
.xml=xmlfile
.xps=Windows.XPSReachViewer
.xrm-ms=MSSppLicenseFile
.xsf=InfoPath.SolutionManifest.2
.xsl=xslfile
.xsn=InfoPath.Solution.2
.xst=PSTFile
.xtp=XTPFile
.xxe=WinRAR
.ymg=YPager.Messenger
.yps=YPager.Messenger
.z=WinRAR
.zfsendtotarget=CLSID\{888DCA60-FC0A-11CF-8F0F-00C04FD7D062}
.zip=WinRAR.ZIP
._sln=VisualStudio.Launcher._sln
._sln60=VisualStudio.Launcher._sln60
._sln70=VisualStudio.Launcher._sln70
._sln71=VisualStudio.Launcher._sln71
._sln80=VisualStudio.Launcher._sln80
._vbxsln80=VisualStudio.Launcher._vbxsln80
._vcppxsln80=VisualStudio.Launcher._vcppxsln80
._vcsxsln80=VisualStudio.Launcher._vcsxsln80
._vjsxsln80=VisualStudio.Launcher._vjsxsln80
._vstasln80=VisualStudio.Launcher._vstasln80
._vwdxsln80=VisualStudio.Launcher._vwdxsln80


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, your file asoc are as they should be so we can pretty much rule out a windows problem, as suspected the culprits are AVG and OR ZA. I would uninstall both use windows firewall and MSE. 



AVG - Download tools and utilities (to uninstall AVG)

Uninstall & Remove McAfee, Symantec, Norton, AVG, Avast & More Antivirus and Security Applications and Programs (to uninstall ZA)


----------



## tuckerrrr (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi Jenae ------ Thanks for trying to help. I really appreciate it.

I uninstalled both AVG and Zone Alarm ----- but I still can't open or save 90% of files that I've downloaded a) from the web or b) as attachments in my email. 

Meaning that when I download a file to open or save, a dialogue box indicates that it has been downloaded, but when I try to open these files Word docs and PDFs open about 25% of the time; JPGs 0%; exe files 0%. The same percents apply when I look in the folders that I've "saved" downloaded files to. 

I've so busy that I haven't been able to deal with it, but now there are things I need for work (not just pictures of my nieces from the holidays that I can't see). So I can't put it off any longer ------



Again any help you can give is great. But, just to reinforce this point, I can't open downloaded .exe files. So this problem cant be fixed that way.

Thanks again!

t


----------

